

Candy Crush is NP-hard - xjtian
http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.1911

======
xjtian
Direct link to PDF:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1403.1911v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1403.1911v1.pdf)

